# 4 String Tenor Guitar Vendors?



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Specifically left handed ones. It's been a wild goose chase so far.

Looking for something similar to this:
‪Joel Plaskett & The Emergency "I'm Yours"‬&rlm; - YouTube

But of course in a lefty version.

Anyone able to point me in the right direction or possibly even a dealer in Ontario that would be wonderful!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

I too have wondered how/where I could get my hands on one (right handed tenor).....


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

might be more economical to look at old gibson or even harmony types.
seems the gibsons like mr plaskett is playing have a straight saddle, so with a new nut it would be the same 
wether played left or right handed.
i have a harmony tenor, and with the pickguard removed, there is no difference- excepting the nut of course. the saddle has an angle to it, but is totally flippable, like a mirror of itself.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Know a good luthier?

I suspect that short of commissioning one, your best bet would be to convert a righty, as others have suggested.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The only commercial ones available are made by Goldtone.

Gold Tone TG-18 Tenor Guitar (new)

Here is a link to a vintage one:

Class Axe Guitars › Vintage Vault › 1928 Martin 5-17T


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

and one more for the wealthy

http://benedettoguitars.com/boutique/tenor-guitar/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rollingdam said:


> and one more for the wealthy
> 
> http://benedettoguitars.com/boutique/tenor-guitar/


Ouch on the sticker price of that one


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Try these guys for tenor guitars...

Folkway Music -- Professional Instrument Repair, Fine Fretted Instruments, Custom Flat-Top Acoustics, Vintage and Fine Used Instruments


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

It will likely be hard to find something like this as a stock model, but as already been mentioned it is the type of thing that many luthiers could build for you. The nice thing about going with a luthier is that then you know you will get exactly what you want. And while converting a right handed instrument may work on certain models, sometimes the bracing is biased to provide more strength to one side of the top. If you reverse string tension on certain instruments you can occasionally run into problem, not to often, but it can happen. 

Josh


----------

